# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Ακτοπλοία Υιών Λ.Νομικού [Nomicos Lines]

## vinman

*Mια παραδοσιακή εταιρεία του Αιγαίου...*
*Εδώ το διαφημηστικό της φυλλάδιο πριν απο 16 χρόνια...*
 

 

*Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους καραβολάτρες...*

----------


## marsant

Σε ευχαριστουμε πολυ φιλε Vinman για αυτα που ανεβαζεις καθε μερα και μας ξυπνας μνημες..

----------


## nikolas200

Τι μου κάνεις ρε vinman

----------


## poseidon_express

Πέραν του ότι η εταιρία είχε, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, τα ομορφότερα σινιάλα που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει στο Αιγαίο, είναι αξιοσημείωτο ότι όλα τα πλοία που είχε στην τελευταία περίοδο λειτουργίας της εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν, άλλα σε καλή και άλλα σε χειρότερη (όρα ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ) κατάσταση. Το ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ κάνει δρομολόγια από Λαύριο, το ΑΝΕΜΟΣ (μετέπειτα ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ) έκανε μέχρι πρόσφατα δρομολόγια για Κύθηρα και Καστέλλι, το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ μετά από τα ενδοκυκλαδικά θα συνεχίσει την καριέρα του μάλλον στην Τουρκία, όπου θα κάνει παρέα στο ΕΛΛΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, ενώ το ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ αργοσβήνει στο Κερατσίνι.

----------


## Ellinis

Ακόμη και το ΣΚΥΡΟΣ παραμένει, δεμένο στη Χίο εδώ και χρόνια.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Στις φωτο βλεπουμε καποια αντικειμενα της εταιρειας loucas nomicos sons ferry service

----------


## yannisa340

> Πέραν του ότι η εταιρία είχε, κατά την ταπεινή μου άποψη, τα ομορφότερα σινιάλα που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει στο Αιγαίο, είναι αξιοσημείωτο ότι όλα τα πλοία που είχε στην τελευταία περίοδο λειτουργίας της εξακολουθούν να υπάρχουν, άλλα σε καλή και άλλα σε χειρότερη (όρα ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ) κατάσταση. Το ΜΑΚΕΔΩΝ κάνει δρομολόγια από Λαύριο, το ΑΝΕΜΟΣ (μετέπειτα ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ) έκανε μέχρι πρόσφατα δρομολόγια για Κύθηρα και Καστέλλι, το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ μετά από τα ενδοκυκλαδικά θα συνεχίσει την καριέρα του μάλλον στην Τουρκία, όπου θα κάνει παρέα στο ΕΛΛΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ, ενώ το ΣΚΟΠΕΛΟΣ αργοσβήνει στο Κερατσίνι.


Ξέχασες το ΜΕΓΑΛΟΧΑΡΗ -ΣΚΙΑΘΟΣ που βούλιαξε.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

To skiathos δεν βουλιαξε ακριβως αλλα το βουλιαξαν εσκεμενα αντι να το πανε για διαλυση

----------


## sylver23

αναμεσα στις φωτογραφιες του πατερα μου βρηκα την παρακταω η οποια ειναι στην Χιο το 1993.
Το ονομα του πλοιου δεν μπορω να το καταλάβω.Αν μπορει ας μου το πει καποιος

scan4.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

το ΕΛΛΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ είναι, και για λίγο ΘΗΡΑ ΙΙ.

----------


## gtogias

Και μια καταχώρηση στην εφημερίδα "Το Βήμα" της 25ης Ιουλίου 1993:

1993 07 25 Το Βήμα σελ 56 Διαφήμιση Nomikos Lines a.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ακομα αναπολουν εκεινες τις μερες στις σποραδες.Αλλωστε ττοια εξυπηρετηση δεν την ξαναειδαν απο τοτε

----------


## BOBKING

...Το αυτοκόλλητο της εταιρείας από το αρχείο μου!!!...Κρίμα που χάθηκε αυτό το ιστορικό σίνιαλο από τις Σποράδες 
DSC01111.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ...Το αυτοκόλλητο της εταιρείας από το αρχείο μου!!!...Κρίμα που χάθηκε αυτό το ιστορικό σίνιαλο από τις Σποράδες 
> DSC01111.jpg


 Mόνο από τις Σποράδες;;

----------


## BOBKING

> Mόνο από τις Σποράδες;;


Ε και γενικότερα στο αιγαίο πάντως στις Σποράδες εγώ την γνώρισα και μετά την έμαθα στο υπόλοιπο αιγαίο μέσω των πλοίων Άνεμος,Λήμνος,Ελλάς εξπρές

----------


## BOBKING

Μια ακόμη παραδοσιακή ναυτιλιακή εταιρία η Nomicos Lines που κάποτε θεωρούταν από τις ποιο καλές ναυτιλιακές εταιρίες του Αιγαίου λόγω της παράδοσης της καλής συντήρησης στα πλοία της αλλά και την ευγένεια των πληρωμάτων της προς τους επιβάτες της δυστηχώς η εταιρία εξαγοράστηκε προκείμενου να πραγματοποιηθεί το όνειρο του μεγάλου Βασιλιά της τότε ακτοπλοΐας και του κάθε διαταραγμένου της πανούργας Μινωικής το τι γινόταν πίσω από τις μεγάλες πόρτες των χρηματιστηρίων δεν λέγετε σκέτο σίχαμα 
Ας τα ξεχάσουμε αυτά που ανήκουν στην μαύρη διετία 1999 - 2000 και να δούμε ένα φυλλάδιο της εταιρίας του 1991 με το Άνεμος και το Ελλάς εξπρές...!!!!! 
PhotoScan 26.jpg
.....Και ένα ακόμη φυλλάδιο της εταιρίας του 1993 με τα Λήμνος και Σκόπελος...!!! 
PhotoScan 25.jpg

----------


## Phivos

Καλησπέρα στο Nautilia.gr!

Δεν ξέρω έαν έχει ήδη αναφερθεί πιο παλιά στο φόρουμ, αλλά ισχύει ότι η εταιρεία δρομολόγησε ιπτάμενα δελφίνια σε κάποια φάση της ιστορίας της;

----------


## BOBKING

> Καλησπέρα στο Nautilia.gr!
> 
> Δεν ξέρω έαν έχει ήδη αναφερθεί πιο παλιά στο φόρουμ, αλλά ισχύει ότι η εταιρεία δρομολόγησε ιπτάμενα δελφίνια σε κάποια φάση της ιστορίας της;


Νομίζω σε συνεργασία με την Ceres Flying Dolphins σε κάποια φάση της ζωής της αλλά για πολύ λίγο

----------


## Ellinis

Είχε τα ΦΛΑΪΝΓΚ ΙΚΑΡΟΣ Ι και ΙΙ που τα δρομολόγησε το  καλοκαίρι του 1990 στις Σποράδες.

----------


## Phivos

> Νομίζω σε συνεργασία με την Ceres Flying Dolphins σε κάποια φάση της ζωής της αλλά για πολύ λίγο





> Είχε τα ΦΛΑΪΝΓΚ ΙΚΑΡΟΣ Ι και ΙΙ που τα δρομολόγησε το καλοκαίρι του 1990 στις Σποράδες.


Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις απαντήσεις σας  :Smile New:

----------

